# Shamrock Vs Shamrock Who would win?



## ace (Oct 2, 2002)

I was reading a magazine.
In it Ken Shamrock said for the rite Money
He was willing to fight anyone includeing
Frank Shamrock.

I would hate to see it happen
Cause they are two of my Favorite
Fighters & i could Not Pick 1

What do U guy/\gal's think.
:argue: 

:boxing: 
:asian: 
Primo


----------



## ace (Oct 2, 2002)

Sorry.
 about who would win.


----------



## tmanifold (Oct 2, 2002)

I have to go with Ken. He is the older brother. He has been doing it longer and basically taught Frank how to grapple. Plus he has the older brother mystique.  He is also bigger and any fight between the two would go to ground for sure where his size would give him the greater advantage. 

Another thing, Frank's greatest strength has been his ability to out condition other fighters and that won't stand up against Ken.

Tony


----------



## sammy3170 (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tmanifold _
> 
> *I have to go with Ken. He is the older brother. He has been doing it longer and basically taught Frank how to grapple. Plus he has the older brother mystique.  He is also bigger and any fight between the two would go to ground for sure where his size would give him the greater advantage.
> 
> ...



I think it would be close.  I have only seen 3 Frank Shamrock fights and they all lasted about 30secs or less where as Ken's have often gone for much longer.  Ken is also getting old (for a fighter) and has problems with his hands.  Frank is young, fresh and pretty awesome.  Ken also recently was defeated by Don Frye so he would possibly be on a downer.  He is heavier though, and more experienced. 

Look I just think it would be close ok

Cheers
Sammy


----------

